

27 Websites to Submit your Startup after launch - pushkargaikwad
http://www.inboundio.com/blog/27-websites-to-submit-your-startup/

======
tejasm
Also check out - [http://ovoice.net/32-places-can-submit-launching-
startup/](http://ovoice.net/32-places-can-submit-launching-startup/)

------
resurge
There's a Github repo with a list of these:
[https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup](https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup)

------
S4M
Why not reddit? I am not talking about r/startups or something like that, but
the subreddit relative to your target audience and what your startup does.

~~~
pushkargaikwad
Yes, I forgot to add Reddit. Ironically, this was also the first comment on
Reddit that why not reddit ? :) Here is the reddit thread btw
[http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/298a8l/27_websites...](http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/298a8l/27_websites_to_submit_your_startup_after_launch/),
there are some good sites also listed there

------
paul_f
That didn't take long. Site down.

OK, this is simple folks. Use a CDN. Always for static sites. Easiest thing to
do is to adopt CloudFlare. Free. Hopeoing to never see the dreaded "Error
establishing a database connection" again.

~~~
pushkargaikwad
Sorry, the post also hit Reddit startups homepage at the same time and that is
why the server crashed. I will install CF right now :)

------
aps-sids
The link is currently giving - "Error establishing a database connection"

~~~
pushkargaikwad
The Post hit both reddit and HN homepage in matter of minute which brought the
server down. Now it is up again.

------
hoektoe
Error establishing a database connection

------
JacobH
cool

